# Do you consider the moderators evil?



## Beorn

Do you consider us moderators evil?


----------



## Aerin

Well, seeing as how I have most of the mods as my friends... yes! 

Actually, you guys are just human *Ok, I know it's a shock to the average forum-goer, but they are human! Honest!*, so I don't consider you really "evil" in that sense. Even when some threads mysteriously go *piff*.... 

As for the only "evil" moderator, I'd have to say it's Beorn....heehee


----------



## Uminya

I voted yes, because I, for one, am evil!


----------



## Khamul

I sure hope this isnt supposed to be a serious thread, because I vote evil! Especially Cir, his comp. is very evil! It always screws up when we want to play Age of Empires!  

But seriously, a mod is no bigger than the forum. The mods dont make a forum, the members do, making members more necessary than mods, though mods are needed.


----------



## Talierin

Of course we're evil! *cackles the Moderation Mistress of Misery, then trots off to demolish more posts*


----------



## Confusticated

No. Also, some of the moderators are among my favorite posters.


----------



## Rangerdave

Oh yes my friends. The Moderators are evil, evil I say. So evil that one might call then E-Ville.  

 my appologies to Mike Myers.  

Evil RD


----------



## Adrastea

Same here Aerin. When I first came on this forum practiclly the only people posting were the poeple who are mods now..(Besides Kem, Aerin). So you had to like the Mods or you left. I stayed so I must of liked them! So they could never be evil unless Cir does one of his tricks and turns evil!!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Sting _
> *I sure hope this isnt supposed to be a serious thread, because I vote evil!*



Serious? haha! I couldn't figure out whether to put it in Bag End, or here....but I decided here 'cause Bag End is more Tolkienish...


----------



## Gamil Zirak

It depends on which moderator you are refering to. It also depends on what your definition of evil is. And anyway, what is is?


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Maybe the question should have rather been: Are the moderators evil by will or evil by nature...  *




Ok, I'll wrap this one up in a week. If it is conceded that we're evil, I'll post _that_ question in a week. Then, after that, it'll be 'Which moderator is the most evil.' Oh, I'm gonna have so much fun with this! 




> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak_
> *It depends on which moderator you are refering to. It also depends on what your definition of evil is. And anyway, what is is?*



What's a moderator?


----------



## Lantarion

Isn't it one of those African gazelles that can hop on one foot?


----------



## Éomond

You guys always seem helpful, but......


----------



## Aerin

Bah, I say, Bah to all you people who say the mods aren't evil! They are evil, Evil, EVIL!
They're evil because that's their nature and they choose to be evil!!! (Btw, that was Choice C: all of the above )

Let's see... to rate the mods in order of evil-ness...

1. Ciryaher (Has to be on top.. that guy's seriously evil!  )
1.1. Talierin (Just because you're my bestest friend and I know the real you )
1.2. ReadWryt
1.2. Beorn p to Anc!)
1.2. Ancalagon 
1.2. Rangerdave
1.5. Lanty

Ta-da! Now you can see who's evil-lest! (Ok, so they all rank up there pretty high, but that's another story. )


----------



## Ancalagon

Why do members have a problem getting 'Ancalagon' right? That's not a swipe at you Aerin, because nearly everyone spells it incorrectly everytime they write it!!!

Next person to spell it wrong will be incinerated Now that's evil


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *1. Ciryaher (Has to be on top.. that guy's seriously evil!  )
> 1.1. Talierin (Just because you're my bestest friend and I know the real you )
> 1.2. ReadWryt
> 1.2. Beorn
> 1.2. Ancologoon
> 1.2. Rangerdave
> 1.5. Lanty*



RD and Lantarion are only down there because they haven't been moderating long enough...I think, however, RW would go before Talierin....


----------



## Éomond

Hey all you happyevil mods! My 100th! Yippie!


----------



## Aerin

Anc, I'm sorry! I was kind of distracted when posting *cough*singing and writing*coughcough*, so I mis-spelled your name.  My apologies, Ankle-Pankle-Pants! *ducks from Tal's whap for using the name* 

Wait a minute, I don't apologize! You changed Beorn's name on there! Bad Ancalagon! hehehe

No way does RW go before Tal - I know Tal really well, and I know what evil she's capable of! 

Just for you, dear...
But I'm a manatee!!


----------



## Kementari

come on...Cirs not THAT *giggle* evil... rofl! wells hes not
RW is a definate second, followed by kind sweet sparkly dragon Anc, how he got this reputation i don't know   Then Rangerdave, Mike/Beorn, Tal, and Lanty 

But honestly i think you guys are very misunderstood


----------



## Talierin

*hops around on one foot singing* Anckle Pankle Pretty Pocket Pants... hum hum hum... ANCALAGON! HA! I can spell it!

*cough* I'm only evil to Aerin...


----------



## Aerin

Sure Cir is too evil! 

And I know you're only evil to me, Tal...

*Cue I Know What You Did Last Summer music*
I know where you live, Tal... no more being evil to me! *insert evil, maniacal laughter here*

*ahem*
I still stand by my original list of evil-like moderators. They are...

EVIL!!!


----------



## Uminya

We are VERY misunderstood...I mean, we're evil and all, but that doesn't mean we're...hmm...ok, we're evil....


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> You changed Beorn's name on there! Bad Ancalagon! hehehe



*Don't do that.*


----------



## Ancalagon

Who's more evil? Mwhhhuuwuwuwhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *Why do members have a problem getting 'Ancalagon' right? That's not a swipe at you Aerin, because nearly everyone spells it incorrectly everytime they write it!!!
> 
> Next person to spell it wrong will be incinerated Now that's evil *



You know, the first time I ever saw your Member Name, I was reminded of an old laundry commercial from the seventies.



> Launderer's Wife: We need more Ancalagon!
> Customer: Ancient Chinese secret huh?



I'm ready to be incinerated now. 

RD

click image to watch


----------



## LotR_Girl

I voted NO coz I met our Mods on MSN [Cir & ex-mod Grond] and they're not evil at all. Kinda. Except Cir luvs Rob Zombie. That's evil, ya scum of the earth lol


----------



## LotR_Girl

*ohoh* I'm the only one who is saying good about mods...erm...MODERATORS, SAVE ME! HELP! or u can add me 1000 posts more LOL just kiddin'. Just change everyone's sig to: "Moderators ARE NOT EVIL! Anastacia rocks! [and Rob Zombie, of course]" hehe


----------



## Anamatar IV

These people are only doing their jobs!!!!! Of course theyre evil. Thats what mods are. If people who delete and change posts and discuss about you behind your back in a secret mod forum arent evil then let a lightbulb hit me on the head. I know all this how you ask? I used to be mod myself...*looks into the distance* i was a great mod of a forum once. Proud and popular. Every one consulted me. I mightve been an admin if...the webmaster hadnt updated the forum! All the mods were lost. Before i could re-claim my position some newbie punk who just happened to show up took my job! He knew who i was though. He deleted alot of my posts! Warned me for spelling beginning wrong. He opted to get me banned. I have never been a mod since.


----------



## Beorn

WM posted this in the moderator forum a few months back:



> _Originally posted by Webmeister_
> I was given a suggestion for a description for the moderators ... What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> A moderator is a members worst nightmare. They are more intelligent. They never eat, they never sleep, and they read every post, no matter how obscure. They are the Antichrist, Beelzebub, Lucifer, a devourer of members. You will go to bed each night wishing plague and pestilence on their unborn children, and you will wake up each morning praying for their approval. You won't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paraphrased from an episode of E. R.
Click to expand...


----------



## Courtney

I love the mods! After all, where would this lovely site be without their hard work and dedication? I admire their consistancy (is that the right word?) I could never do it. Sometimes I am on every night of the week and then I won't go online for a whole month. And they always know the answers to important questions. On thing I don't like, however, is that i always sound like an idiot when I post next to them... oh well... There are some things that can't be helped...


----------



## Elbereth

(Ugh! I can't vote in this all important   thread! Stupid thing is telling me my session is invalid!)

Anyway,I am still weighing that question at the momment. So I give the mods a "Ehhh...maybe" vote...I think they all have potential for great evil...and since we have several new mods...I can't say yet whether they are all evil or not. 

Although the fact that you created this thread in the first place, Beorn, I will have to say that you are the most evil of them all!!!


----------



## DGoeij

Since a considerable amount of them claims to be evil, I gave them the benefit of doubt and voted yes.

The only problem is, sometimes they look ... well ... human to me. As human as a Terminator that is.


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Im gald some of you are evilish because if you weren't all strict and that we would have mayhem with a forum this big in size . 



p.s Cir seems evilist although Beorn is a close second  o.j


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

> On thing I don't like, however, is that i always sound like an idiot when I post next to them... oh well... There are some things that can't be helped...



That's exactly how I feel!  Hey, I like this thread - kind fun to bash on the mods once in a while...  I gave them an "Ehh... Maybe" vote because I believe that they are evil, yes very evil, and yet I like to put some truth into my posts.  I haven't run into the mods much, but I think that I just might have to say that the most evil would be RD... or maybe RW?


----------



## Lantarion

Aww, ickle Lanty all the way at the bottom.. 
Hmm, maybe it's time I asserted myself as a Grand Master of...you guessed it: EEEE-VILLE!!! MUAHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## Ancalagon

I always thought you were more evil when you were known as Pontifex Then you changed it and became as tame as a sheep on morphine


----------



## Parrot

I think the moderators are just 2nd rate imitations when held up to REAL evil, by which I mean, it probably goes without saying, Elgee's kitty avatar. That thing gives me the willies! I haven't had a decent bowel-movement since getting ensnared in its evil gaze.


----------



## Aerin

*Checks list*
Signs--check!
Place to protest--check!
Good walking shoes--check!
Chains to tie self to sturdy object until everyone agrees with me, if only from desparation--check!

Ok.. I'm ready to go out and march around a building, protesting that the moderators are evil!! They make Sauron look like a puppy dog! Melkor like a little ducky! They make my cat look like a fuzzball!
*whispers* They even make the Rabbit of Caerbannog look like a sweet little bunny...

What will it take to convince you guys that the mods are eeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllll?? They are! I should know: I spent an entire weekend with two of them!   

Oh, and anyone who doesn't agree with me can kindly go and throw themselves in the Gorge of Eternal Peril. Thank you. 

P.S. I still luv ya guys!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Beorn_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Walter
> Maybe the question should have rather been: Are the moderators evil by will or evil by nature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll wrap this one up in a week. If it is conceded that we're evil, I'll post that question in a week. Then, after that, it'll be 'Which moderator is the most evil.' Oh, I'm gonna have so much fun with this!
> 
> *



I've set the poll to close on the 1st (or it should....). At that time, I'll open up the poll for the next in the series: 'Which moderator is the most evil'...then after that, 'Which moderator do you want to hire a personal assasin for?'


----------



## Uminya

*steals candy from babies and trips old ladies carrying groceries*

Rob Zombie is evil, yes...but that doesn't mean it isn't fun to listen to!
*decides not to repeat the lyrics from House of 1000 Corpses*

Anyone who says mods aren't evil is either on crack or delusional (or both ).


----------



## Aerin

I'm not delusional or on crack, because I say the mods are evil!

C'mon, people, don't you see them sitting behind their computer terminals, munching on some evil snack, evilly cackling and maniacally laughing as they play with our minds? Can't you?! Well??!  

They even have their own private section of the forum, that only they can see, to further discuss and brew their evil plans! Who can honestly say that's not evil? 

All of you who say they aren't evil are just trying to get on their good side... bah to you!


----------



## Confusticated

Actually If someone wanted to attempt to get on their good side...it might be best to say that they are evil since that seems to be what some of them want to hear....


----------



## Talierin

If only you knew how many post counts we've demolished... threads we've deleted... rules *gasp! yes, rules!* we've inforced... MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!1


----------



## Talierin

You have good reason to... *cough*


----------



## Aerin

You should always be worried about Tal...

Why, just a couple hours ago, Tal and I were rehearsing our song for a show we're doing, and she managed to hit me!  She's not only an evil moderator, she's abusive! Abusive do you hear me?! *ducks* heehee


----------



## Talierin

.... not my fault you were in the way....


----------



## Aerin

Alright, I may have been in the way... but the microphone jumped out and hit me! Bad mic....

*ahem*

Right, back to why the mods are evil!


----------



## Uminya

If I give reasons and examples of how I'm evil...I might get in trouble


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *If only you knew how many post counts we've demolished... threads we've deleted... rules *gasp! yes, rules!* we've inforced... MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!1 *


Brings back memories of the good old days when you and I demolished the Three Word Post for starters. OMG, were there some angry members after that. One hit of the button and 750 posts disappear. Then there was the One Word Post thread which we canned. We had a lynch mob after that one. Now I notice that there is a One Word Game!!! Deja Vu is starting to get to me again Tal. Do you feel evil or what???


----------



## Talierin

MUAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!!! *tal cackles from her little angry members bomb shelter*


----------



## Diamond Took

depends on the mod.

i hate ones that tell me off. they are EEeeeeeeevil.....
but ones that are nice to me and gently tell me if i am doing something wrong are kool.

so there you have it.


----------



## Nahar

not really, i havent been ehre that long, and one of the moderators is my cousin even though he\she doesnt know im here.


----------



## Confusticated

I found proof that the moderators are evil...at least I think I have...hehehe
A couple days ago I was view "Who's online"...I saw a thread title that I hadn't saw before So I clicked to see what it was. Well I was denied access to this. I figure it was probably a thread from the moderator's section.
No big deal right?
Perhaps not, but hear this: It happend again today..A new thread name...a moderator was there, I clicked to see what it was all about and again denied access...
Here's the good stuff....I hope you're sitting down....
...
...
The thread was entitled..."Speaking with the devil"..


----------



## Beorn

Now, THAT is hilarious! If only I could tell you what's in that thread (seriously, I absolutely won't). It's just proof we're evil!


----------



## menchu

ex-proof, dear Watson! You are evil cause you delete and the fact of deleting itself doesn't leave any evidence!!!


----------



## Aerin

How long have I been saying the Mods are evil? But did anyone listen? Noooooooo...... You all thought the Mods were just cute little bunnies... but now you see death looming with big, nasty, pointy teeth! Look at the bones!


----------



## Aslan

...and the whole time, I thought they were just sadistic. Wow, this sheds a whole new light on everything.


----------



## Talierin

*cackles as she dances about her satanic altar naked in the deep woods*


----------



## Aerin

*is suddenly more thankful than usual that she lives in the city now....*


----------



## Talierin

*laughs* I'm normal, really I am...


just wait till you see the rest of the calvin and hobbes avatars I have, heehee....


----------



## legoman

can I say that they are moderately evil?










whats that?... I can't... oh sorry, I retract that statement.


----------



## Dragon

I'm not even sure who all the moderators are, but there has to be one or two who are definantly evil


----------



## Talierin

I'm a mod, the rest of us scary lot are:

Beorn
Ancalagon
Ciryaher
Lantarion
ReadWryt
RangerDave
Grond


----------



## Anamatar IV

im scared of, 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8of them. Grond because im always afraid hes gonna mace me, ancalagon 'cuz hes the SUPER MOD!, cir because his love of firearms scared the pants off me, Lan i have no idea why, readwryt that avatar scares me, RangerDave because i have a phobia of saying waka waka  , you tal because of all them comic avatars. And ya know because you have it in your title thing, and beorn because hes in my head.


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *.....and beorn because hes in my head. *



Anamatar...Never ever let someone know when they're in your head. He will have total control of you before long! 

By the way Beorn, what is this "thing you rivited" that is near your computer? Sounds evil to me..


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *By the way Beorn, what is this "thing you rivited" that is near your computer? Sounds evil to me..
> 
> *



Firstly, it no longer exists b/c I crushed it in a vice today...It was a couple pieces of 90° angle aluminum bits riveted together to form a rough cube...


----------



## Ice Man

No.

Moderators are are guys who have great responsibilities towards the forums and the site, so they must have a different perspective of things. Some people are unaware of this, and they tend to think that the moderators are this or that. Of course they are not perfect and they do commit mistakes, but their interest is always on bringing the best out of the site and the forums.

I know this because I am a moderator at http://www.ultimatecarpage.com

Just a small thing, never question a moderator. We are to the internet as Gandalf is to magic. We are *The super mega awesome!!!*


----------



## Aerin

What are you talking about?! The Mods are the gods of the forum...

*goes back to sacrificial altar to keep on the mods' good sides*


----------



## Talierin

Shush Arcanjo, you're giving away all our secrets!


----------



## Ice Man

Ops, my mistake. Let me edit that...


----------



## menchu

I just can't believe the number of moderators, and therefore the evil, increases that fast. Darkness will cover the forum, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aerin

What do you mean "darkness WILL cover the forum"?
IT ALREADY HAS! *runs around screaming.....then realizes most of the mods are her friends... wonders how corrupt she is now from that...*


----------



## menchu

Who turned the lights down??

Hmm... they should add you to the mod list, Aerin, heh-heh!


----------



## Talierin

She's our secretary...


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *She's our secretary... *



*You trust her?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Anamatar IV

tal is about the only mod i trust. She changed my vote on a poll when i FORGOT a rule.  thats enough to make me beleive a few mods are unevil. Im not going as far as kind but i think unevil is a compliment


----------



## Talierin

*eyes get like Kha the snake in the Jungle Book* Trust in me....... trust in me...... trust in me........*waves slowly back and forth in front of Anamatar*








*whacks Beorn on the head* Of course we trust her!


----------



## Aerin

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee! They trust me! 

Now is the time to set my evil plan in action... muahahahahaha!!! *grins*


----------



## Elbereth

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *I just can't believe the number of moderators, and therefore the evil, increases that fast. Darkness will cover the forum, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! *



Here's my theory...I believe the mods are creating their own mod army...and once they have conquered and enslaved the tolkien forum they will take over other forums and eventually rule the world!!!!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *
> 
> Here's my theory...I believe the mods are creating their own mod army...and once they have conquered and enslaved the tolkien forum they will take over other forums and eventually rule the world!!!!
> 
> *



I knew it! Tal, I just said it: You absolutely cannot trust Aerin! Look at what she's told Elbe!


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *
> 
> Here's my theory...I believe the mods are creating their own mod army...and once they have conquered and enslaved the tolkien forum they will take over other forums and eventually rule the world!!!!
> 
> *



And just how did you find out about that. You're in big trouble now young Lady.

Actually we are constructing the soldiers of the Mod Army as we speak. If you ask nicely, we may show you our top secret lab under the tower of Isengard. 

We still have to work on the formula though. The combination of mud and goblin snot is not turning out to be as fearsome as we hoped.

RD


----------



## Aerin

*Is dragged in by the Mods Secret Service men* 
No! I didn't tell the secrets to anyone! I swear, Oh Holy Moderators!

*A bright light is shined at Aerin*
Nooo! I didn't tell! I didn't!

*Probe droid ominously enters room (like in Star Wars: A New Hope) and advances toward the poor, helpless, completely, and perfectly innocent Aerin*
I never tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold!


----------



## Ancalagon

Do you think it will be a 'NEW MODel ARMY' ahhhh, the 80s


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You're not evil...
But ReadWryt scares me.


----------



## Aerin

We cannot let this thread fall into the oblivion of the second page!   

I, as the evil moderator's secretary (dang, now that one's out.. ah well), do bade this thread to return to life!

*Does mystical dance to keep it alive*


----------



## Talierin

In chain mail.......? *cough, wink*


----------



## Aerin

What else? 

Oh, and turned the right way out.. *weg*


----------



## Galdor

Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky, Seven for the Dwarf-Lords in their halls of stone, Nine for Mortal Men doomed to die, Eight for the Dark Modratars on their dark computers controlling the Tolkien forum where the Spamers lie. Eight Rings to rule all other Tolkien forums, eight rings to find them, Eight Rings to bring them all under there dark rule. In the Tolkien Forum where the Spamers lie.


----------



## Maedhros

Are the moderators evil?
Well, with names like Grond and Ancalagon what would you expect! 
But seriously, I think that the mods here are fair.


----------



## Adrastea

I knew that you must be included somewhere in the Mods gang Aerin. Now I know, just the question is, does she get to peep into the the mods private section (Egbt?)


----------



## Lhunithiliel

After reading ALL those posts (you know I have this bad habit!)
And ...       
*EEK!!! * 

YOU 
HAVE
KILLED 
ALL
MY 
CHILDISH
HOPE
IN
THE
GOOD
M O D E R A T O R S !!!!!


----------



## Ice Man

I'll use this thread to make a small annoucement.

I was ellected a moderator at http://www.exoticcarforums.com So, all you who are interested in cars can drop there and check it out.


----------



## Anamatar IV

hey aerin...since you are like obviously the secretary to the mod crew can you do me and YAYgollum, and My_Precious, and I.Am.Smeagol, and Goldberry344, and arathin, and Craigsmith, and Dwarf Lord, and LL12 a favor? Could you ask the mods to give us a guild of our own? We have a description ready and lots of ideas for it. PLEEAASE?


----------



## Talierin

*bangs head on keyboard* I've told you three times now that you have to ask the wm, the mods can't make sections


----------



## Anamatar IV

yes i know but 3 members of our guild have already pmed him. And i was thinking it might be more convincing if a mod asked.


----------



## Aerin

Anamatar, I am *not* a moderator, no matter how many jokes we make about it. My voice is no greater or influential than any other regular member of TTF because I am just that: a regular member of TTF.

And what hope in "good moderators" can there be? It's a requirement to be utterly corrupt, evil, and a friend of the one who came up with the first defense to Evil Voodoo Peanuts to be a mod!


----------



## tookish-girl

Yes, of course they are. Especially you Beorn! With your one eye! Mahahahahahahaha!



No, I'm totally joking  You boys have a tricky job and you do it well. ReadWyrt even emailed me once because he'd made some minor adjustments to my avatar and wanted to check it with me. Where is RW by the way, haven't seen him since I came back. Kinda miss the scary-looking guy. ANyway, keep up the good work and please stop deleting my favourite posts! An entire two threads have gone missing, which I thought were very funny. What do you mean they were rude and pointless?!?!

Oh well, sums up my life!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Where is RW by the way, haven't seen him since I came back. Kinda miss the scary-looking guy.*



His land-lady has him as a slave-laborer...


----------



## Frodorocks

No, of course not. Unless they mess with the stuff I write.


----------



## Uminya

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> 
> *You boys have a tricky job and you do it well. *



Since when was Tal a boy?


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *Since when was Tal a boy?  *



Since when is Anc a boy?


----------



## Galdor

Did no one find my post funny?


----------



## Frodorocks

Ha hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha... no. (Joking) Yes, it was funny.


----------



## tookish-girl

Sorry Tal and Anc, didn't mean to offend you. I meant boys as in a cowboys, head-honcho sort of way. Look, it makes sense in my head, right?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Since when is Anc a boy?  *



I thought Anc WAS a boy...

Wow...I wonder how many other forum members I've messed up gender on...

You really ARE a girl, aren't you Tookish?

(And btw, I understood what you meant when you said "boys"...it's like calling a group of girls "guys" but just using a different word. I do it too. My female friends don't like it...but I think it's funny to call them boys.)


----------



## Ancalagon

I was a boy (31y/o) when I checked a few minutes ago


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ooh...so Beorn was dissing on you by calling you a girl!!
And Tookish and I BOTH fell for it!

Wow...Beorn..next time you try to be funny...actually I don't have anything to say except STOP CONFUSING ME!


----------



## tookish-girl

Yes, I was going to say I thought Anc was a Guinness-swilling chap, after a pervious conversation about, errrr drinking Guinness actually! 

But, you see, I didn't want to argue with Beorn, coz he's a moderater and evil.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, Guinness or any type of Beer will do. 4th one down just to prove my beer-drinking manliness


----------



## tookish-girl

Nice pic, Anc! Beer. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

When I first read Anc's post I thought it said 13y/o...(I may be dyslexic...) So when I read tookish's post about Guiness I was like, "What 13 year old drinks Guiness?!? ALCOHOLIC!" but then I read it again...and yeah...
Ignore me...


----------



## tookish-girl

Well, you know, he is from Ireland! Drink! Girls! Drink!


*Just realised no one from outside the UK's going to get that.....*


----------



## Ancalagon

ARSE!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

He's from Ireland?!?! And he has an accent...
*wheels turn inside her brain*
He's pretty cute too...
*checks his pic for a ring*
Anc! Show me your hands!


----------



## tookish-girl

Ah, would you like a nice cup of tea Father?

Tea? Arse!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *He's from Ireland?!?! And he has an accent...
> *wheels turn inside her brain*
> He's pretty cute too...
> *checks his pic for a ring*
> Anc! Show me your hands! *



Sorry WTS, Mr. Ancalagon Le Black has a she-dragon and a little-dragon...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh darn...And he's Irish too...*sighs*

Well...I suppose I must be moving on then...maybe I'll snare some in with my Union Jack socks...



(grumbles that's all I need...a British boy with an unhealthy obsession for random body parts...been there done that...)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oui, tres random.

So, what's new Walter?

Any eels in your hovercraft lately?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thanks for the welcome Walter! I feel so loved.

I didn't know you scuba dove...I can't do it...I get claustrophobic what with the thing breathing for you and all...

aaah...creepy...

Where did you scuba?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I did it once in Hawaii and I didn't last longer than five minutes...it was opressive and I felt like I was being forced to breath...
Although it was beautiful...
I suppose trying again will help...but I'd have to go somewhere pretty where scuba diving would be worthwhile to do that.


----------



## Ancalagon

Scuba-diving is probably the single most wonderful activity I have ever participated in......oh, make that second


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Actually I think Anc was being dirty...hehe...dirty dirty Anc...


----------



## Ancalagon

And I think Walter was being clever with his answer, but thanks for pointing it out Wonko


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh, I know Walty over there was being clever!
I just felt the need to point out the obvious.

Wow...Anc is dirty! I have a newfound respect for you, Anc!
You are one UNscary mod!


----------



## Ancalagon

Dirty, filthy 'unscary Mod'


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *Dirty, filthy 'unscary Mod' *




Amen, brother!!!

You're so dirty and filthy...wow...I'm impressed.

Keep it coming! This is a side of Anc I LIKE!


----------



## Elbereth

Yikes! When did this thread turn into a chat thread. I think I may have to change my vote for most evil Mod to Anc for encouraging all this off topic discussion. 

(but I'll forgive you this time Anc!  )


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hehe...but we LIKE the dirty Anc.

As far as evil mods I'm changing my vote from scary Readwryt to Beorn, because he has the initials of BOTH my ex-bfs and becuase he's so little and cute that I know he won't mind.


----------



## Aerin

Oooooh, are the moderators ever evil.. especially Tal and Cir!!! Just because I'm the youngest one in the group doesn't mean they can be so mean and nasty to me!
Plotting evil things behind my back...
Planning to mess up stuff I will do...
Making sure to get me mad...
Being friggin' mean...
And being generally despicable!

And to think... these two are my best friends...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

If you want I can help you kick their butts.
I'm very adept in the butt kicking department.


You know, Aerin, maybe you should give them some slack...it's possible that they're in love or something...


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> As far as evil mods I'm changing my vote from scary Readwryt to Beorn, because he has the initials of BOTH my ex-bfs and *becuase he's so little and cute that I know he won't mind.  *



Oh that makes me feel so unevil 


And look at Tal's avatar (attached)! That is one evil...thing....

*drags this thread out*


----------



## Talierin

Blame MacAddict for it, he insisted I use that pic!   


I reopened the poll, so go vote if you haven't, people!


----------



## ely

Of course the mods are evil. But they're evil in a good way  
*slowly runs away and lets others think in peace what she meant by that*

Oh, and thanx Tal for reopening the poll. I don't like to come across with closed polls. Why do you close polls anyway? Oh, I know, then you can reopen them


----------



## BranMuffin

Of course Tal is the most evilest Mod. I mean look what she did to me. She changed me into a ballerina. But she wasn't alone in doing this, no, she had help. So the second most evilest Mod has got to be MacAddict...


----------



## Aerin

I'm an archaeologist! I found this ancient piece of history while cleaning out S&B, and thought it might be good for another laugh or two.


----------



## Arvedui

I agree.
That was the reason I didn't delete it while cleaning S&B. I just didn't have the heart to remove it.


----------



## ingolmo

Mods are evil. By nature, though, not by will. The proverb 'Power Corrupts' is best for the mods of this place. Destroying wonderful creations of the members, doing whatever they want to around here.


----------



## Hammersmith

Depends if the mod in question plays with prey before destroying...


----------



## Ingwë

Hehehe...
This is old thread, indeed 
The mods aren't evil. Sometimes I meet mod at the MSN or AOL and... they are very interesting persons  I am glad to talk to them. They just do their work. What if the mods don't delete stupid post and threads?


----------



## HLGStrider

It's when we start stalking and breathing heavily while constantly wringing our hands that you have to get worried.


----------



## Mirelena

LoL

Interesting question... As far as giving my mod 'friends' a hard time. Yes. Mods are definitely evil.

As far as reality goes... No. Our mods are great. I have to admit that I'm a bit sad to see such a great shift in who the Mods are. Only because I miss many of the mods from M-E RPG. That's just me.

I've seen evil mods before. Threads closing without notice when they're useful and have a well thought-out purpose is evil. *grumbles*
THAT induced Mir to leave an informative site and not go back. Quite a useful site, but the first day I got on... 

Ok. Mir is better now. Awesome mods! Rock on, all!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> Depends if the mod in question plays with prey before destroying...




That's true...


----------



## Celebthôl

Evil mods, evil, evil mods!. . . especially that. . . Elgee...


----------



## Ermundo

They're not evil

I AM EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOOLS


----------



## Elbereth

No....not really.

Mods don't really strike me as necessarily evil

...slightly neurotic, (eh maybe)
...mildly insane, (occasionally...ok I can't fool you...often)
...over sensitive, (definately yes)

Hehehe...this is fun....but seriously, I love those guys really I do!!!!


----------



## Uminya

I've got proof that Mods delete threads...

..for fun! 

How more evil can you get than that? O, the inhumanity!


----------



## HLGStrider

Elbereth said:


> ...over sensitive, (definately yes)


 
How DARE you say I am overly sensitive? Breaks down sobbing.


----------



## Glory

2002 thread that's old


----------



## Uminya

We have a lot of grave-diggers around here.


----------



## Glory

I blame ingolmo and morgoththe1 for bringing this thread back to life .


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Mods? Evil? *scoff* Of corse they aren't evil. No. What they are is something entirely more dreadful. Trust me on this one. I know.  I know...


=^.^=


----------



## Ermundo

Glory said:


> I blame ingolmo and morgoththe1 for bringing this thread back to life .


Listen Buddy, you wanna take this outside?




Elbereth said:


> No....not really.


Do YOU want to take this outside?

Listen fools,

Mods are evil, YayGollum is eviler (please), But I am evilest.



Morgoththe1


----------



## Uminya

morgoththe1 said:


> Listen Buddy, you wanna take this outside?
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU want to take this outside?
> 
> Listen fools,
> 
> Mods are evil, YayGollum is eviler (please), But I am evilest.
> 
> 
> 
> Morgoththe1



They're so cute when they have such adorable delusions of tyrannomaniacal grandeur ^_^


----------



## Ermundo

Ciryaher said:


> They're so cute when they have such adorable delusions of tyrannomaniacal grandeur ^_^




Buddy, I am going to take this outside if you say that again...

Morgoththe1


----------



## Ithrynluin

If you use that phrase one more time, I'll shut you out into the Void...


----------



## Ermundo

Ithrynluin said:


> If you use that phrase one more time, I'll shut you out into the Void...


If you dare say that again, I'll slap you silly and that's not a threat, that's a promise.


----------



## Majimaune

Some of the Mods. are evil in some ways. Half of them I don't even know but I've heard about from my insider (they have posted in this thread but isnt a mod.). The ones I do know are only evil sometimes and when they are they usually say that they are evil.


----------



## Glory

Ermundo said:


> Listen Buddy, you wanna take this outside?


Nah, I'm just making a statement because it's your fault, your fault!


----------



## Ermundo

Blame it on the little guy, huh? Veeery fair, VEEEEERY fair.


Man, I'm just kidding you, so don't take it personal.


Anyway, the mods, as I see, are just doing their job. Sometimes when people see this they think they are being tyrannical, but hey, they have to do it. But only if the members themselves are being... evil.

Of course, mods are human to. Just like anyone else. As such, they are prone to getting angry and even a little sensitive here and now. Heck, it's not anyone's job to fuel the fire, but remind them of their place and duty as a mod. And the fact that they are the role-models of this The Tolkien Forum Place.


P.S: Just for the que, I am morgoththe1, except (thanks to our gracious and kind admin, Beorn) I choose my name to be Ermundo. Sounds cool, I guess.


----------



## Majimaune

So thats where you went Morgoth... I mean Ermundo.

I'm a mod on another website and I am not evil as far as I know. Muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*sigh* An oldie and a goody, yes sirree.

Most definitely evil. But only for the comedic value generated by saying so. Deleting some of the threads they end up deleting is...sad, and irritating, but not evil per se. I just wish it didn't have to happen. Mods for the most part do a good job at a very tough job, at least here.

That said, THEY'RE EVIL!!!! PUREST MALIGNANT EVIL!!!! FEAR FIRE FOES AWAKE!


----------



## Borromino

Forums are dominion of the members.
Moderators are just the forums mineworkers. In effect they are the members' slaves. They work for us, members.
It doesn't matter if they are good or evil ones. They have just to work and nothing more.
Sorry for my anarchic vision , but so it is.
I like and admire them a lot, but so i think abdout this matter.​
*..............................noooooooooo, do not erase me !!!!!!!  *


----------



## YayGollum

*indignant scoff* oh well. I have always thought of the evil moderating types as janitors. Sure, it is not so glamorous, which is why I've never understood humans making large deals about it, but not so close to slavery. Anyways, I just noticed that I never answered that little poll thing. Don't think that I've even ever posted here before. Probably because I didn't want the gazes of any evil moderating types on me for more than two seconds.


----------



## Majimaune

No its now you have become one you feel you must defend them and youself against the other members.


----------



## YayGollum

No way, man. I expect random other janitors to defend themselves, if somebody messes with them. I just popped up to point out that the idea of janitors makes more sense than slaves. Also, Yay for being a devil's advocate, in any kind of situation.


----------



## Ermundo

And what do you mean when you say mods are like janitors, Yay?


----------



## YayGollum

They clean stuff up? Fixing the horrible mistakes that people make. Hm. What's the current law on signature length? Mayhaps I should spend some time on pointing out those mistakes, eh?


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah what is the signature length. I thought it was like five lines or something like that.


----------



## Gothmog

Majimaune said:


> Yeah what is the signature length. I thought it was like five lines or something like that.


Here is WM's post on the subject.


----------



## Ichigo

they truly aren't that bad just don't mess up or cause them to do anything rash to you. 

Its truly a pointless discussion because everyones gonna have different opinions and some might feel as if the moderators choose favorites... all this poll does is show the immaturity of us by saying these things that probly effect their judgement on us...


----------



## HLGStrider

I've always taken this thread as a joke anyway. There used to be a thread about which mod was the evilest. I won it because of the cats. . .


----------



## Majimaune

You would have got my vote for that Elgee. Maybe we should make another of those threads...


----------



## Ancalagon

I love old threads Yes, moderators are evil especially the one's currently doing the role....muuwhahahahahaaaa


----------



## Confusticated

Gothmog, HLG, and Sharkey are the only mods I ever see around. Two of them are evil, one is not. I won't say any more about it.


Me = evil too! <---seriously!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

NO WAY! I love you guys and EVERYTHING you do!


----------



## Ent

What an intriguing thread to resurrect. 
hoom hrum - we must not be hasty now... let me think. 😁

OK done. of course not.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Now what would give you that idea?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> NO WAY! I love you guys and EVERYTHING you do!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Annatar

The question is rather who controls these moderator puppets. 
Is it just the Illuminati or directly the Reptiloids?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elthir

Now I'm starting to wonder if the guy who delivered my sea-pizza might be evil.

It's hard to tell!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elthir said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder if the guy who delivered my sea-pizza might be evil.
> 
> It's hard to tell!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

I am confused.

Why would anybody say the mods are "evil"? Also, define the meaning of "evil" anyway.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Éleniel said:


> I am confused.
> 
> Why would anybody say the mods are "evil"? Also, define the meaning of "evil" anyway.


It was one of the og mods who started the thread so I'd assume they were being satirical 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Og" for ogre? 🤔


----------



## Elthir

I'm guessing _eg_ was meant for "og".

A typo[ach]?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yuh -- yuh mean. . .?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yeah that was a typo should have been an "original" mod, working from the phone


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Annatar

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah that was a typo should have been an "original" mod


Aha, so you are not the original mods at all?
Looks like the original good mods have been replaced with new evil models.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah, we're like the later rulers of Numenor.


----------



## Ent

Annatar said:


> the original good mods have been replaced with new evil models.



AHA. Now HERE's a classic example of the need for "definitions". 😍

What constitutes "good" and what constitutes "evil" in such a situation, and to what extent are those definitions linked to 'the eyes of the beholder' rather than some altruistic model? (And what is that 'altruistic model' against which they are measured?

Oh joy. Oh rapture. (Scarecrow, Wizard of Oz, 1939 film.) What a discussion that could make.


----------



## Annatar

The Enting said:


> and to what extent are those definitions linked to 'the eyes of the beholder'



All I know is that the eye of the Beholder is evil, too.


----------



## Ent

Annatar said:


> All I know is that the eye of the Beholder is evil, too



mmphmphppmmmmphhhhmph...... (the Ent restrains himself with difficulty. there is SO much that could be said, but.... nah.)


----------



## d4rk3lf

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah, we're like the later rulers of Numenor.


I assure you, if you attack Amazon Prime (in any way), you will gain immortality.


----------



## Annatar

Erestor also seems to have finally landed on the dark side of the Force after a long detour. 😆



https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/e04-the-great-wave.30599/post-564849


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Annatar said:


> Erestor also seems to have finally landed on the dark side of the Force after a long detour. 😆
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/e04-the-great-wave.30599/post-564849


Mornie alantie! Mornie alantie! He will come back to the Light!


----------



## Ent

Éleniel said:


> I am confused.
> Why would anybody say the mods are "evil"?


Surely not confused..!
If so, here are a few thoughts to help one with such a question along their way.
1. Why do some people dislike the police?
2. Why do some people dislike the judicial system?
3. Why do some people dislike politicians?
4. Why do some people dislike their teachers, who hold them accountable to certain things?
5. Why do some people dislike the security guard who tells them 'no, you can't go under the rope and put your hands all over that display"?
6. Why did Morgoth see Eru and the Valar as evil, and hate them intensely?

Need I go on?
Anywhere there exists ANY restraint on the absolute freedom of someone to express him/herself in the most self-indulgent way, however abominable to others, there is going to be dislike... even hatred.

The mods represent a certain 'restraint' to some who would otherwise most certainly behave unrestrainedly, while to others the mods serve as a great protection from the abuses those unrestrained self-indulgers would otherwise heap upon them most gladly.

I for one am thankful for all forms of "mod" existing in the world today, though sadly, they are becoming fewer and fewer all the time and evil is being allowed to spread like a cancer, unrestrained.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

The Enting said:


> Surely not confused..!
> If so, here are a few thoughts to help one with such a question along their way.
> 1. Why do some people dislike the police?
> 2. Why do some people dislike the judicial system?
> 3. Why do some people dislike politicians?
> 4. Why do some people dislike their teachers, who hold them accountable to certain things?
> 5. Why do some people dislike the security guard who tells them 'no, you can't go under the rope and put your hands all over that display"?
> 6. Why did Morgoth see Eru and the Valar as evil, and hate them intensely?
> 
> Need I go on?
> Anywhere there exists ANY restraint on the absolute freedom of someone to express him/herself in the most self-indulgent way, however abominable to others, there is going to be dislike... even hatred.
> 
> The mods represent a certain 'restraint' to some who would otherwise most certainly be unrestrained, while to others they serve as a great protection from the abuses those unrestrained would heap upon them most gladly.
> 
> I for one am thankful for all forms of "mod" existing in the world today, though sadly, they are becoming less and less all the time and evil is being allowed to spread like a cancer, unrestrained.


It is true. And oft those who have turned against the Light and wander e'ermore in Darkness views their own captivity, of which Fate they had brought upon themselves for rebelling against the majority, as utter freedom when it is just the opposite.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

In all seriousness, I don't think we really ever step in unless it's absolutely necessary. Yeah we edit some messages or send a PM when someone is naughty but most of the time, we're just joining in the conversation like anyone else and you wouldn't even know we're mods. I'd say that's better than a mod that posts I'M A MOD, HEAR ME OUT in every thread and lets the power go to their head.


----------



## Olorgando

The Enting said:


> Surely not confused..!
> If so, here are a few thoughts to help one with such a question along their way.
> 1. Why do some people dislike the police?
> 2. Why do some people dislike the judicial system?
> 3. Why do some people dislike politicians?
> 4. Why do some people dislike their teachers, who hold them accountable to certain things?
> 5. Why do some people dislike the security guard who tells them 'no, you can't go under the rope and put your hands all over that display"?
> 6. Why did Morgoth see Eru and the Valar as evil, and hate them intensely?
> 
> Need I go on?
> Anywhere there exists ANY restraint on the absolute freedom of someone to express him/herself in the most self-indulgent way, however abominable to others, there is going to be dislike... even hatred.
> 
> The mods represent a certain 'restraint' to some who would otherwise most certainly behave unrestrainedly, while to others the mods serve as a great protection from the abuses those unrestrained self-indulgers would otherwise heap upon them most gladly.
> 
> I for one am thankful for all forms of "mod" existing in the world today, though sadly, they are becoming fewer and fewer all the time and evil is being allowed to spread like a cancer, unrestrained.


The answer to your questions is an exploding plague of narcissism.
Massively fostered by the Internet, and in my opinion by the related plague of taking "selfies" - which are hugely posted in the former.
The more virulent types are the malignant narcissism (not yet a diagnostic category) and psychopathy, the step beyond ...


----------

